# Great weekend!



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If you've followed my posts, you know I'm one of many guys complaining about being in basically a sexless marriage. Wife and I attended a one-day marriage seminar by "First Things First" yesterday. Didn't cost a dime and it was pretty solid. I know it's only been a day since the seminar, but nothing but sweetness and light (and a great roll in the hay). We're already talking about going on a romantic couples retreat soon. I don't figure it's a cure-all, but after months of bickering and getting nowhere, a peaceful, loving weekend was just what the doctor ordered. I'm very glad we went. If you're in the Chattanooga area, I highly recommend the seminar. Doesn't cost a dime.


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

That's great! I'm so happy things are going well for you 

That's so funny...At first, when I googled that organization, I accidentally clicked "first things first massage" from the drop-down list instead of "first things first marriage" ...But it got me thinking! Maybe that could be something you two did together? Go to a nice relaxing spa to get a massage together? Or if that makes you uncomfortable (I always feel weird having strangers rubbing me down with oil haha) then you could learn massage techniques on each other. I got a massage book for my boyfriend last year for the holidays and it's been great! It's fun to read and try out and we learned some interesting techniques.

Anyway, best of luck and I hope things continue to be great for you!


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Way to go! Stay in the zone and Godspeed to you both! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

I am close enough to the Chattanooga area. ( good to know other Tennesseans on the board - go vols!) I might need to check that out! Thanks unbelievable!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

unbelievable,

Happy to know that your life is going towards a good circle. 

Always admire your patience!

Your wife is a lucky woman and she should realize it!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

W00T!

Success breeds success. Really hope the two of you stay on the upward tick.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. So far, so good. God works in mysterious ways. The marriage retreat sponsored by First Things First is near Rome, GA at Winshape and it's a beautiful facility. The retreat is free for any couple who completes the little one-day workshop. I didn't know that in advance, but it's a nice bonus. Anyhow, I got to my police job and found out there is a special marriage retreat for cops, firefighters, and soldiers in March at the exact same place and it's only $50! This place would be a great value at $600 for a couple but I get to take my wife twice for less than $100.00!! Apparently, God wants me to take my wife to this retreat and who am I to say, "no"? I just think it's peculiar that twice in only three days, I get opportunities to go to the exact same marriage retreat site out of the hundreds of possibles. What are the odds? I don't go in for a lot of hocus pocus, but I do think God nudges people and I feel a pretty heavy nudge that we're just supposed to go to this specific retreat. 
Otherwise, she and I have both been sweeter, more affectionate to each other, just maybe a little kinder and more respectful of each other since the little 6 hour class. Lots more hugs and kisses, more sweet words exchanged, etc. Not a cure all, again, but it made me feel better knowing she cared enough to go with me to the class and I can see her commitment whenever I notice her using the tools she learned in our class. She's trying and that's enough to keep me in the game. 
The massage idea is a good one, but I'm been a cop 29 years and the thought of some stranger touching me sort of creeps me out. Guess it's that "officer safety distance" thing. If you let people get within arm's reach, they can kill you, so we just avoid that. If you carry a firearm every day, you are wary of people who get close to you. It sounds stupid and paranoid, I know, but this job does change you after a while. 
If I can talk my bride into it, I'm thinking about taking a local ballroom dance class (don't laugh). It'll be a chance for her to get all dolled up, it'll be great exercise, something we can do together, and it would involve a great deal of physical touching. Relieve a little stress, bond a little, meet some couples in healthy relationships, etc. I think I can sell it to her. I'm not the most graceful guy on the planet, but I'm fit and I can clean up pretty well. If I put on a tux or my dress uniform, I can make women forget all about Brad Whatzhisname. LOL


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations! Any small step is a step in the right direction.

It keeps my hope alive when I hear of others having a breakthrough, regardless of how big or small.

Bet you've been smiling a lot more in the last couple of days too.

Keep it up! :smthumbup:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

unbelievable,

I like ballroom dancing. It is a great way for physical tough and you get to see your wife dress up sexy. If she loves it, go do it right away.  Never need to worry if you are good at it or not, as long as you and your wife enjoy each other!

I tried to learn belly dancing, just for curiosity, but it was too expensive for a class, I quit. My husband really supports the idea of me dancing. If I tell him I want to learn to dance, he takes me to look for classes right away.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I am smiling ear to ear reading your thread  Sooooooo HAPPY for you Unbelievable  I hope you have one beautiful time on that upcoming Retreat! What a blessing to come into your lives. Your love for her is VERY Believable, hope she finally sees that and lavishes you forever.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

"Thanks", everyone. Y'all have been quite a blessing.


----------

